# New Orleans Herf w/ Snkbyt



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Alex (snkbyt) is coming to New Orleans to herf with the South Louisiana Crew. The herf will be Sunday August 24th.

We will meet at 11 am at a restaurant to be announced for some lunch and then move over to the Cigar Factory on Decatur St. for the herf.

Post here if you can make it!! You gotta take every oppurtunity you get to herf with one of the legendary tg) South Florida Crew.

Snkbyt (special guest)
jmcrawf1
rwhit37
pathman


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Joel forgot to mention that this will be my last herf in the states for 2008 and better than half of 2009...............I'm at Camp Shelby MS doing Army training B4 departing to Afghan.......................hope to see ya there :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Joel forgot to mention that this will be my last herf in the states for 2008 and better than half of 2009...............I'm at Camp Shelby MS doing Army training B4 departing to Afghan.......................hope to see ya there :ss


Oh yea, what he said :bn:bn

I'm just excited for another herf!!!

Oh I forgot to mention, everyone that attends the herf will get the recipe for the infamous bbq sauce :bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> Joel forgot to mention that this will be my last herf in the states for 2008 and better than half of 2009...............I'm at Camp Shelby MS doing Army training B4 departing to Afghan.......................hope to see ya there :ss


your a specialguest


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ill talk with my business partner and see if he can cover me for the 24th if we have to work...ill keep u guys posted. Wouldnt mind slapping a FLA boy around with some sticks in person!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Ill talk with my business partner and see if he can cover me for the 24th if we have to work...ill keep u guys posted. *Wouldnt mind slapping a FLA boy around with some sticks in person*!


 oh really?......................bring your "A" game


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> oh really?......................bring your "A" game


Its on bud, talked thins over with the business partner today and all is well for me to be off for the 24th. Will be fun, Floridians crumble so easily I hear


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Mbraud4 said:


> Its on bud, talked thins over with the business partner today and all is well for me to be off for the 24th. Will be fun, Floridians crumble so easily I hear


OOoooo....Now we're getting somewhere....:ss:ss


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

No promises, but I think my wife will be up for a trip down there after her stressful month at work. I might even tag along. :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

room @ the Marriott booked, car reserved for the trip...coolerdor packed and ready.....................I'll be there


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> room @ the Marriott booked, car reserved for the trip...coolerdor packed and ready.....................I'll be there


I think Nawlins is in for a surprise 

on a side note the boots show "on the truck for delivery" :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> room @ the Marriott booked, car reserved for the trip...*cooler*dor packed and ready.....................I'll be there


How many months are you staying again?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Snkbyt (special guest)
jmcrawf1
rwhit37
pathman
Tredegar (maybe)
Mbraud4




Where's Joe and Kevin?


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm trying.....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

The Korean said:


> I'm trying.....




This is turning into quite the shindig :chk:chk


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

snkbyt said:


> room @ the Marriott booked, car reserved for the trip...*coolerdor packed and ready*.....................I'll be there


We aren't having a picnic in case you were confused.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rwhit37 said:


> We aren't having a picnic in case you were confused.


 NOPE didn't think it was a picnic...just members of the So FL Crew don't travel lightly when it comes to herfing :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> NOPE didn't think it was a picnic...just members of the So FL Crew don't travel lightly when it comes to herfing :ss


:tpd: he just doesn't understand .... yet :r
poor rwhit37


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :tpd: he just doesn't understand .... yet :r
> poor rwhit37


Oh No I understand. Someone PM me Alex's stick preference please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rwhit37 said:


> Oh No I understand. Someone PM me Alex's stick preference please. Thank you in advance.


Padron (annis) maybe CAO Cameroon

PM is public messaging, no?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Padron (annis) maybe CAO Cameroon
> 
> PM is public messaging, no?


Good enough in my book:tu

Anyone else that would like to chime in feel free!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rwhit37 said:


> Good enough in my book:tu
> 
> Anyone else that would like to chime in feel free!


:r:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rwhit37 said:


> Anyone else that would like to chime in feel free!


how about using the search function.............................:r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> how about using the search function.............................:r


tread lightly....you could be walking into a chitstorm


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

snkbyt said:


> how about using the search function.............................:r


Takes some time but in this case it seems to be warranted. :mn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Padron (annis) maybe CAO Cameroon
> 
> PM is public messaging, no?


Damn dont have either of those, only some old dusty dirty ass sticks  Hope he likes those...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a place to meet at for lunch, before we head to the cigar factory?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a place to meet at for lunch, before we head to the cigar factory?


 NO fast food joints.........a mom & pop place would be nice


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> NO fast food joints.........a mom & pop place would be nice


Oh that goes without saying around these parts  you know we know how to eat......


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

snkbyt said:


> NO fast food joints.........a mom & pop place would be nice


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

And he thought I was slow:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rwhit37 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> And he thought I was slow:r


 my prior reply was called SARCASM


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rwhit37 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> And he thought I was slow:r


I still think you are slow :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

rwhit37 said:


> Anyone else that would like to chime in feel free!


I for one, will NOT poke that Snake with a stick(Pun intended) :ss



jmcrawf1 said:


> tread lightly....you could be walking into a chitstorm


Might want to be careful there, He is the HEAVY HITTER of the South Florida Crew :mn :gn



Mbraud4 said:


> Damn dont have either of those, only some old dusty dirty ass sticks  Hope he likes those...


:dr Without a doubt, He Likes :dr

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what? I'm gone for 36 hours and no word from the LA Crew....where y'all hiding? and why? you ain't afraid of a little snk, are you?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> what? I'm gone for 36 hours and no word from the LA Crew....where y'all hiding? and why? you ain't afraid of a little snk, are you?


I think El Chino scared them off :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

eff snakes. we got alligators


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> eff snakes. we got alligators


 Well in FL, we have Gators, Crocks & Snakes :ss (in the wild)
also Lions, Tigers and Bears....but mostly in the Zoo


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Well in FL, we have Gators, Crocks & Snakes :ss
> also Lions, Tigers and Bears....but mostly in the Zoo


I see your lions, tigers and bears and raise you a nutria :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I see your lions, tigers and bears and raise you a nutria :r


you smell that?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> you smell that?


*ok i'll bite* smell what?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> *ok i'll bite* smell what?


 wild game stew


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> *ok i'll bite* smell what?





snkbyt said:


> wild game stew


that works too, I was going to say fear but he bite me


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> that works too, I was going to say fear but he *bite me*


I didn't bite you yet, but I can :tg


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Kath and I would have you all over for lunch at our house but I think the drive would be a little long to get back to the factory in time for the eveing

We'll be there in spirit, enjoy


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Kath and I would have you all over for lunch at our house but I think the drive would be a little long to get back to the factory in time for the eveing
> 
> We'll be there in spirit, enjoy


Wait, (im kinda slow) where do you live?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Wait, (im kinda slow) where do you live?


 In Michigan north of Detroit


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> In Michigan north of Detroit


Yea, i doubt we'd make it in time :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Trust me....don't poke snake with stick!:r:r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> wild game stew


Or dinner......


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

this snk will eat crawdads...So FL Wrecking Crew style


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> this snk will eat crawdads...So FL Wrecking Crew style


with their pinky up :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> with their pinky up :r


Kinda like that taste test you took :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Kinda like that taste test you took :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


:r damn that was an awesome day :tu

the pinky up helped me pick the good stuff :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r damn that was an awesome day :tu
> 
> the pinky up helped me pick the good stuff :r


If ya thought that was good.....Wait until August 09!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> If ya thought that was good.....Wait until August 09!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


HOOAH!!
or 
OORAH!:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Early stages of planning have already started. This is going to be a KILLER get down!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm ready to boogie oogie


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

HEY!!! There will be no thread jacking :tg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

shouldn't all that talk be done in the Bagram thread?

this thread is for the N.O. hoedown


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Early stages of planning have already started. This is going to be a KILLER get down!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Alex might not make it out of South LA...sorry Ron...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Alex might not make it out of South LA...sorry Ron...


 Ron what Mbraud4 meant to say is N.O. may have to remodel after my visit

as for Aug 2009 in the Sun Shine State.............sounds like it will be time for a long weekend herf by then after a year w/hodgie


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Ron what Mbraud4 meant to say is N.O. may have to remodel after my visit
> 
> as for Aug 2009 in the Sun Shine State.............sounds like it will be time for a long weekend herf by then after a year w/hodgie


We did remodel. It's called Katrina.

I think we'll handle a little ole garden snake 

BTW I still haven't heard any lunch suggestions from you fawkers. :mn


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Well....if snakes know what decent clothes are, you could take him to Arnaud's in the FQ. Talk about a meal, but it will come at a price.

I see your nutria and raise you _The Louisiana Self-Service Welfare Program_: as long as there's a ditch nearby, no one's going hungry!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

if I don't have long pants, I could wear my uniform or go buy some long shorts.........................................:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> if I don't have long pants, I could wear my uniform or go buy some long shorts.........................................:ss


Dress greens, or blues?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Dress greens, or blues?


 ACUs


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> as for Aug 2009 in the Sun Shine State.............sounds like it will be time for a long weekend herf by then after a year w/hodgie


U know im there:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> ACUs


that was my second choice :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

only 1 wk left, man time flies while you're having fun...........see you LA boys soon :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> only 1 wk left, man time flies while you're having fun...........see you LA boys soon :ss


I can't wait :chk


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay. I will be going along with my nephew. Let me know where to meet and I shall be there.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Better be some pics of this herf!:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Better be some pics of this herf!:tu


 smiles optional :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

my wife will be tagging alone...........any other wifes, or gf?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Where we eatin? I'm hungry!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

What's the place called that we talked about Ricky? It's right down the street from The Cigar Factory.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Tredegar said:


> What's the place called that we talked about Ricky? It's right down the street from The Cigar Factory.





Silound said:


> Well.... you could take him to Arnaud's in the FQ. Talk about a meal, but it will come at a price.


always up for a good meal............wheres the rum?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tredegar said:


> What's the place called that we talked about Ricky? It's right down the street from The Cigar Factory.


Cafe Measperos? (sp?)

There are all kinds of mom and pop place around we just need to decide which one.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> always up for a good meal............*wheres the rum?*


:r al they have is 10cane


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Guys, im not too familiar with the restaurants down there, so im game for whatever.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Guys, im not too familiar with the restaurants down there, so im game for whatever.


 only a few days left till this happens................Joel, you have my cell# and my hotel is at 555 Canel St


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, Cafe Maspero would be a good choice. Food is decent, prices cheap and it's about 2 blocks from The Cigar Factory on Decatur, I believe. 

We will have to give Snkbyt a hand grenade while he's there. Either that or try to hit him with a hurricane or two.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Some one buy a drink for snkbyt for me, I'll owe you a smoke


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hopefully one of you local boys read this.....................I am looking for CENTENARIO XX rum, no yet up here in MS..........anyone know where or if they sell it in these parts


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> hopefully one of you local boys read this.....................I am looking for CENTENARIO XX rum, no yet up here in MS..........anyone know where or if they sell it in these parts


look for extra bottles, I will hold them for you


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Guys, I feel like an ass but im not gonna be able to make it. I was told today I have to work Sunday and I can't get out of it. Our schedule got pushed up into the weekend due to the [email protected] Tropical Storm.

I could scream.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Guys, I feel like an ass but im not gonna be able to make it. I was told today I have to work Sunday and I can't get out of it. Our schedule got pushed up into the weekend due to the [email protected] Tropical Storm.
> 
> I could scream.


isn't this happening Saturday?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

No, Sunday


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> No, Sunday


damn :hn my suggestion, have off in August 09:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> damn :hn my suggestion, have off in August 09:tu


I had off as of yesterday.....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Guys, I feel like an ass but im not gonna be able to make it. I was told today I have to work Sunday and I can't get out of it. Our schedule got pushed up into the weekend due to the [email protected] Tropical Storm.
> 
> I could scream.


 sorry to hear that Joel...............I am in N.O. now and have checked out the Cigar Factory on both Bourbon & Decatur, the one on Decatur is much bigger..........Is the herf at that one (I hope).......................as for eats B4 the herf, someone needs to contact me so we can hookup


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

If we all meet up at The Cigar Factory on Decatur at 11 we can get some lunch from there.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Tredegar said:


> If we all meet up at The Cigar Factory on Decatur at 11 we can get some lunch from there.


 works for me......see ya there..............till tomorrow


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> works for me......see ya there..............till tomorrow


So thats the plan? Cigar Factory on Decatur at 11 and we are eating there? I have been busy but still have tommorrow off to attend this gathering


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> So thats the plan? Cigar Factory on Decatur at 11 and we are eating there? I have been busy but still have tommorrow off to attend this gathering


 my belief is we meet there to drop off our smokes & then go eat some where and return to herf....LA/FL style


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im waiting on Joe (Rahllin) and then we will be heading out there, my cell is 225-202-3204 if u guys need to get ahold of me...im hoping we arent gonna be running too late.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

headed that way in a few, my cell is 321-890-7953.......................a few other MPs may be showing up later


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Well... we are all sitting here at The Cigar Factory on Decatur... smoking some nice cigars, drinking hurricanes and hand grenades... its turned into quite a nice outting even with the crappy weather... Ricky what happened with you? I thought you were supposed to be here? Joel and Ricky PM me your phone numbers so I can put them in my phone.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

All you no show's we are still here, probably will be for a while with all these drinks! Get your asses down here!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Rahllin said:


> Well... we are all sitting here at The Cigar Factory on Decatur... smoking some nice cigars, drinking hurricanes and hand grenades... its turned into quite a nice outting even with the crappy weather... Ricky what happened with you? I thought you were supposed to be here? Joel and Ricky PM me your phone numbers so I can put them in my phone.


you suck


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

like Joe said, you NO-SHOWs missed a great time
attendees where mrs.snkbyt,snkbyt, Eric, Anthony, Brown, Claypool, Joe & Mike


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> like Joe said, you NO-SHOWs missed a great time
> attendees where mrs.snkbyt,snkbyt, Eric, Anthony, Brown, Claypool, Joe & Mike


my LORD....a smile!:r:r best we're gonna get hey Alex!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

and a few more pics​


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

last few from me, Ron did I win the bounty? :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It looked like a successful herf guys :tu


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a good time today guys, till next time...


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast. I ended up going the other direction today to Alexandria, we had a scare today with a family member. Sorry guys.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mmmmm I saw a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. :dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rwhit37 said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast. I ended up going the other direction today to Alexandria, we had a scare today with a family member. Sorry guys.


 hope all is well, maybe next Aug


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I really enjoyed myself yesterday. It's great to get out and meet some of the other board guys. I had a lot of fun and have a safe tour Snkbyt.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Tredegar said:


> I really enjoyed myself yesterday. It's great to get out and meet some of the other board guys. I had a lot of fun and have a safe tour Snkbyt.


 Joe if memory serves correctly.........you took the pic w/my camera, contact Ron and collect your reward


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Joe if memory serves correctly.........you took the pic w/my camera, contact Ron and collect your reward


Would you look at that!!!!!! 2 Years and over 500 pics and someone did what I haven't been able to!!!!!!

Step Up Joe and send me that addy!!!!!

Ron


----------

